# Antral follicle count/number of eggs retrieved



## lolitalempika (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I have a little favour to ask...

I recently had my baseline scan and was told I had a total of 11 antral follicles. I have been googling this a little bit and it looks like this number is a bit low for my age (2  

If you don't mind, could you please let me know your age, antral follicle count at baseline scan, follicle count after stimm, and number of eggs retrieved at EC?

I would really appreciate to have this info, I can't seem to find any stats online!

Thanks very much!

Lolita


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

on my baseline scan of first cycle i had 4 i ended up with 7 follies after stims, 4 eggs collected (BFP)

on my 2nd cycle, at baseline 0! after stims 6 and 6 eggs collected (i did stim for 31 days, 16 days puregon no follicles and 15 with menopur) i had bfp sadly not a sticky one

Donna Marie


----------



## lolitalempika (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply, it does make me feel  better  , specially considering you got 0 on your second baseline scan and then it turned into 15!

I was hoping to get more replies and get some more numbers to compare, I guess it didn't catch on though...


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lolita, I'm 27 and had my baseline scan today - around 7/8 antral follicles. My Dr thought this was encouraging so I wouldn't be worried with 11! Good luck


----------



## lolitalempika (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for your reply rs1984 

I think I have around 8 that have reached the right size now, so hopefully that should be enough... I have EC tomorrow, I will give you an update once I get the number of eggs, hopefully that can be used as reference by others. Maybe you could update us as well when you get four figures? Good luck on your TX too!


----------



## Lovedogs (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 28 too and had 4 on the first scan. Going for collection on Friday and have 5 on right and 2 (very small so not much use) on my left. Looks like only 1 is a good size so I'm just hoping and praying I get some eggs.   positive happy vibes. LD


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, Im 40.

Antral follicles at baseline = Right 5 / Left 8.

During stimms - Right 5 / Left 10 plus some smaller ones that she didn't measure.

Eggs collected = 18.

I have extremely high estradiol levels (30,000 plus) and at high risk of OHSS.  My eggs were growing by 5mm every 2 days.  I guess that some of the smaller ones that weren't measured made it to the grade on the day.

Subsequently, in case you are interested....

14 eggs were viable and 10 eggs fertilised.  Im sending     to my little dots as I type.


----------



## natsy (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm 31. Before treatment my antral follicle count was 28-30. 

They didn't tell me what it was after stims! But I was on low dose of Gonal F due to high OHSS risk. 

I was surprised and worried that only had 13 eggs collected. 

Try not to worry about the numbers. It is all about quality.  Five of mine made it to blastocyst. Two were perfect. I have one little darling on board (6 wks past e/c) and one frostie. 

x


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Lolita, i'm 35 and these are my stats - 

11 follicles at baseline scan
12 follicles after stimms, 
10 eggs retrieved, 
7 fertilised, 
1 transferred, 
2 frosties.  

Good luck x x


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, I'm 41, low antral follicle count, 4 i think.

first cycle, had a total of about 10 or 11 follicles of the right size between both ovaries. got 6 eggs, 3 fertilised (ICSI), BFN

changed clinic, again ovaries recorded as 'quiet' (he also wrote down '3-4 antral follicles each side')

follicles during stims weren't counted as rigorously as previous as they scan quickly but regularly. but there were 4-5 clearly visible on screen and was told likely to be more behind.

9 eggs. 8 suitable for injection. 7 embryos. best 3 put back.  another 2 made it to blast and one good enough to freeze.  BFP. 

i absolutely believe it was the quality of the clinic i changed to that made such a big difference.


----------



## lolitalempika (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you all so much 

Just a quick update on my stats:

The day of egg collection, I got 12 eggs collected, 10 of them mature at the time of collection. They injected 11 through ICSI and only 5 of them fertilised  

Got 1 blastocyst transfered and they managed to freeze antother one, so I guess it's not that bad after all...

Now I'm on my 2ww, OTD is next Saturday...  

xxx


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed x x


----------

